# Cherry Shrimp.



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

*Cherry Shrimp and more Pics added 08/03/08*

Well I will enter the forum with some pics of my shrimp.. If you want to see more let me know.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Great photos! Would love to see more.


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

Now some Mollies the first one is a little older and slightly out of focus.

Older Fry









Eating a Pellet









And My Black Momma


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

3 More shots.....


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice pics...what are all those types of mollies?


----------



## Sounguru (Aug 2, 2008)

The pics are of silver and black female molley adults and the fry they produced.


----------

